# Overdue but Finally Here! Pics!



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a cutie!!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww he is beauitful 
and so is momma


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) If I had room I'd want one. : ) Beautiful.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

OKay, I gotta say, I have never been a huge fan of Arabs (although I did condition, train and ride a 3/4 Arab in competitive trail riding - I did it so I'd know from where I spoke, as my vet boss and I judged them...) but I appreciate a good one. I really like Apache in his pics, and that baby has SUCH a classic Arab headpiece evident already! CUTE!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Arabian? Love, love, love him! And the sire is magnificent!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> ... and that baby has SUCH a classic Arab headpiece evident already! CUTE!


We posted at near the same time, I thought the same about the little dish face....they're my favorite horse breed


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

He is 3/4 Arab and 1/4 Quarter Horse. Thanks for all your kind comments. Too early to tell anything but that he is cute right now but looking at Mom and Dad he should be a good one.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I just have one word for you - BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

For names...how about 'Sham' from the Godolphin Arabians....my fav childhood storybook. I do like Naseer, tho.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

And it looks as though he has the little spot over his left eye like his dad


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,I'm drooling over Dad!!.
Baby is not too shabby,either!.
Keep the pictures coming!.
I,absolutly,love arabians!.
I was able to ride a stallion, bareback and when galloping,he felt like he didn't touch the ground!!.
What an amazing sensation!.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

He is simply a classic Arabian beauty! We bred & raised Arabians for years before switching over to the foundation QH breed. The majority of our horses came from the Bask line (E.W. Sabask to be more specific). Would Apache happen to be a progeny of Soldat by any chance, also of Bask breeding? He is breathtaking. I miss my Arabians!!! But, alas, no market for them much here in the South.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, Apache was sired by Soldat. He was a great horse - crazy but gorgeous.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Ash said:


> Yes, Apache was sired by Soldat. He was a great horse - crazy but gorgeous.


Yes! See,..... I still know my stuff. Once you know 'em, you don't forget 'em! Keep posting pics for us ok?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ash said:


> He is 3/4 Arab and 1/4 Quarter Horse. Thanks for all your kind comments. Too early to tell anything but that he is cute right now but looking at Mom and Dad he should be a good one.


 
I thought Mama was a queeter hoss! The 3/4 Arab I worked, Czar, also had a Quarter Horse dam. Probably why he was a little less crazy than his full Arab counterparts! :hide: :burnout:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous baby!!! I love all the new horse babies being born lately


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one cute baby and looks just like daddy with his spot over his eye. Daddy is gorgeous and Mom aint to bad either.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Aww now get over there and get more pics - come on I know you wanna !!! I can't wait to meet the little cutey.  I think it has to be official - you have to keep him to carry on Apache's bloodlines


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Hard to believe that he was just in momma's tummy 36 hours ago. I love the white on his legs, it looks like he's wearing white knee socks  

Adorable!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

esSJay said:


> He's gorgeous. Hard to believe that he was just in momma's tummy 36 hours ago. I love the white on his legs, it looks like he's wearing white knee socks
> 
> Adorable!


Thanks, I took these photos yesterday afternoon - so he had been in there less then 6 hours ago yesterday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow! ...........


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys I will take more photos shortly.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are some of Apache I have from doing your site


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! He is a beauty. Can't wait to see that baby grow. He is sooo darn cute.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

How my, how SWEET is that


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww what a cutie!!! all legs!!! Daddy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well as I am partial to part Arabians : as you all know...Mr Skip is ....I have one comment GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your baby!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's beautiful and so are his parents! Lucky you!!!


----------

